# The Canon EF 35mm f/1.4L II "Done"



## Canon Rumors Guy (Jun 25, 2015)

```
We’re told that the Canon EF 35mm f/1.4L II is “done” and ready for production. An announcement date is unknown as Canon is still playing catch-up on some other in demand lenses such as the EF 100-400mm f/4.5-5.6L IS II.</p>
<p>SPECIFICATIONS</p>
<ul>
<li>Dust & Weather Sealing</li>
<li>All the latest coatings</li>
<li>Longer than the current version</li>
<li>Smaller diameter than the current version</li>
<li>Smaller filter thread</li>
<li>New hood design</li>
<li>Unknown weight</li>
</ul>
<p>I think a fall announcement is likely, and I don’t expect such a lens to be announced alongside a camera body.</p>
<p>On a side note. I’m heading to Chicago this weekend and will be using the <a href="http://www.bhphotovideo.com/c/product/162614-USA/Canon_2512A002_Wide_Angle_EF_35mm.html/BI/2466/KBID/3296/DFF/d10-v21-t1-x37446" target="_blank">current EF 35mm f/1.4L</a> exclusively on the EOS 5DS.</p>
```


----------



## Sporgon (Jun 25, 2015)

*Re: Canon EF 35mm f/1.4L II is "Done" [CR2]*

Oh cruel CR.

The Canon EF 35mm f/1.4 II IS done !


----------



## Canon Rumors Guy (Jun 25, 2015)

*Re: Canon EF 35mm f/1.4L II is "Done" [CR2]*



Sporgon said:


> Oh cruel CR.
> 
> The Canon EF 35mm f/1.4 II IS done !



I didn't even notice that... haha, I have corrected it.


----------



## Rahul (Jun 25, 2015)

I've been toying with the idea of getting the 35L for a few months now. I guess I'll wait till fall to see if this rumor does play out as expected.


----------



## neuroanatomist (Jun 25, 2015)

I had been waiting for this lens in large part for the sealing, but since getting the 24-70/2.8 II, my 35/1.4L has been used almost exclusively for indoor ambient light shooting. Not sure I'll upgrade.


----------



## privatebydesign (Jun 25, 2015)

I've missed having a 35 prime and recently picked up a used f2 IS off Craigslist for $350. I think the 4 stop IS is way more useful than 2/3 stop of light on such a short focal length. Nice build, and size and weight are great but the images are average, they are warmer than the 2.8 zooms, but who cares about colour in the digital age.

All in all I think you have to really love the 35mm focal length to even consider a 1.4 prime over the large amount of competition and the inevitable price. I never got on with the 35L on digital, the IQ was just too compromised, and the size and weight, not to mention price, of a MkII L isn't overly appealing.

I'd like to be wrong though.

As an aside, I believe you all should sponsor me, it isn't until I buy an alternative that something long awaited and interesting comes out, I just got the 16-35 f4 IS and they release the 11-24; I get a 35 f2 IS and they release a 35 L MkII! So what lens do you want relpaced and I'll buy the current version, that is sure to bring a MkII any day


----------



## Reiep (Jun 25, 2015)

If Canon continues to release great lenses as it has done during the past years, I'll definitely consider buying one, 35mm is my favorite focal length.

I was really tempted by a Sigma 35 Art, I think I'll delay it a bit and see what happens.


----------



## sanj (Jun 25, 2015)

*Re: Canon EF 35mm f/1.4L II is "Done" [CR2]*



Sporgon said:


> Oh cruel CR.
> 
> The Canon EF 35mm f/1.4 II IS done !



Haahahahaha. Sporgon good one!


----------



## sanj (Jun 25, 2015)

Is this the first L in the same focal lengths that Sigma Art released recently? I am so curious to see how Canon beats Sigma in quality and price.


----------



## aceflibble (Jun 25, 2015)

"Beats" is an unfortunate word to use. "Matches" is likely more appropriate. Those Sigma primes are kicking the arse of everything not named Zeiss or Leica, and no Canon L lens is ever going to beat its third-party equivalent in price. This Canon will probably match the Sigma in IQ, be slightly tougher-built, be slightly faster-focusing and cost 1.5x or 2x as much.


----------



## Luds34 (Jun 25, 2015)

aceflibble said:


> "Beats" is an unfortunate word to use. "Matches" is likely more appropriate. Those Sigma primes are kicking the arse of everything not named Zeiss or Leica, and no Canon L lens is ever going to beat its third-party equivalent in price. This Canon will probably match the Sigma in IQ, be slightly tougher-built, be slightly faster-focusing and cost 1.5x or 2x as much.



+1

So it will come down to if the extra cash is worth the faster (more accurate as well?) focusing. If one is going to shoot at f/1.4 it might be worth it as hitting focus quickly/accurately is a must if shooting non stationary subjects at a very narrow DOF.


----------



## George D. (Jun 25, 2015)

What's with the trend on elongating lenses? Does video mode need more light gathering glass? 
edit: yet smaller diameter.. Beats me.


----------



## sanj (Jun 25, 2015)

George D. said:


> What's with the trend on elongating lenses? Does video mode need more light gathering glass?
> edit: yet smaller diameter.. Beats me.



I was wondering too...


----------



## ajfotofilmagem (Jun 25, 2015)

George D. said:



> What's with the trend on elongating lenses? Does video mode need more light gathering glass?
> edit: yet smaller diameter.. Beats me.


Lenses 35mm longer than normal (e.g. Sigma Art) contains more optical elements to correct aberrations and achieve better image when used between F1.4 and F2.8.

It seems that Canon will make a 35mm based on the Sigma Art project.


----------



## kurcobolja (Jun 25, 2015)

A bit too late... 
Canon can start making lenses for other mirrorless brands maybe?


----------



## TommyLee (Jun 25, 2015)

George D.

"...elongating lenses..."

and likely at 67mm filter?....the rumor suggested smaller dia...than 72mm?....

I also wondered..... a new approach/formula?..

I promised I would consider the Canon 35L II if it was better than my sig 35 'A' ...
thats some work to do better..
but if it is.. I might switch..... and sell give my sig to brother (50D).... he would flip...
....especially if smaller....I bet they decided that would make the deal...being smaller....than sigma

sig 35 f1.4 is perfect cat indoor lens....well maybe the 24 f1.4 too...

////////

by the way... lens tip ...has 100-400 II reviewed...Canon is on a ...lens....roll...
I hope they add features to 5DIV body.
like focuspoint-spot meter, adjustable exposure comp in manual, and better shutter speed max in aperture..
then I will replace mk III....
else...
no...


----------



## meywd (Jun 25, 2015)

kurcobolja said:


> A bit too late...
> Canon can start making lenses for other mirrorless brands maybe?



too late for what? ???


----------



## neuroanatomist (Jun 25, 2015)

The 72mm filter thread on the current 35L is convenient in terms of sharing filters among the 'holy trinity', but it's overkill for that lens. You can stack three B+W standard filters (total of 15mm mounts) with no effect on vignetting.


----------



## Pixel (Jun 25, 2015)

My current 35 1.4L is pretty much flawless already, I can't justify upgrading what I consider perfect already.


----------



## jeffa4444 (Jun 25, 2015)

The EF100 f2.8L IS USM has a 67mm thread. as do both the non IS and IS versions of the EF70-200mm f4L so the EF35 F1.4L II will not be alone.


----------



## ryebread (Jun 25, 2015)

longer - like sigma art
smaller diameter like sigma art

haha


----------



## gsealy (Jun 25, 2015)

Pixel said:


> My current 35 1.4L is pretty much flawless already, I can't justify upgrading what I consider perfect already.



Good idea. I have a 16-35mm f/2.8L II, and I like it a lot. It has been upstaged by the f/4 model. But my f/2.8 takes really, really great pictures. The color is awesome and it is so sharp. I like what it does just fine and I know this lens. There is no need to plunk down another $1K for the f/4.


----------



## vscd (Jun 25, 2015)

> I've missed having a 35 prime and recently picked up a used f2 IS off Craigslist for $350. I think the 4 stop IS is way more useful than 2/3 stop of light on such a short focal length



First point, it's a full stop from f1.4 and second: you gain nothing on moving subjects with IS.

A smaller diameter is good against flares and with weathersealing + fast Ultrasonic AF this lense could beat the Sigma Art out of the water. We should wait for judging the prices, some recent canonproducts had reasonable prices (even the "L" ones). The Sigma went down from 999€ to 683€ (today) in just 2 years, the Canon 35mm L stays since 11 years around 1180€. So you pay more but loose less after all. It seems to be more stable/valueable


----------



## aceflibble (Jun 25, 2015)

vscd said:


> First point, it's a full stop from f1.4 and second:


Well... yes and no. It's a full 'f' stop, but the reality is, by the standards of the current 35mm f/1.4L at least, there's only really about 2/3rds of a stop of difference. The 35mm f/1.4L (current version) is rated at a maximum t-stop of t/1.6, whereas the 35mm f/2 IS is rated at t/2, matching the started f-stop. SO when you use the 35mm f/2 IS at f/2, you're getting t/2. When you use the 35mm f/1.4L at f/1.4 you are getting t/1.6; two thirds of a stop more light than the 35mm f/2 IS, not a whole stop.

Of course, there's a chance the new 35mm f/1.4L II will actually get t/1.4 at f/1.4, but it's very rare to see that and almost all of Canon's primes faster than f/2 lose at least a little light, so I think it's fair to assume that the 35mm f/1.4L II will not do any better in this regard.

Combine that with the diminishing returns you get after t/1.5 and you start to wonder why anybody buys the premium f/1.2 lenses which are actually giving you less light than their f/1.4 equivalents.


----------



## neuroanatomist (Jun 25, 2015)

aceflibble said:


> Combine that with the diminishing returns you get after t/1.5 and you start to wonder why anybody buys the premium f/1.2 lenses which are actually giving you less light than their f/1.4 equivalents.



Less halo with the 50mm lens, less LoCA with the 85mm lens. Better bokeh, shallower DoF (worth noting that the 85L delivers more OOF blur along with better bokeh than the 85/1.8 with both at f/1.8 aperture). 

Or maybe just the red ring.


----------



## Frage (Jun 25, 2015)

I want to add one feature to the list.


Probably more than 2 times more expensive than the Sigma 35mm Art


----------



## knoxtown (Jun 25, 2015)

Outstanding! I can finally sell my Sigma 35.


----------



## PureClassA (Jun 25, 2015)

I've been seriously considering selling my 35 ART since getting the 16-35 f4. I also have th 50 ART. Just no use for a prime in that focal length anymore. I've either been shooting a lot of 50mm with the prime, and if I want wider, I'm taking my canon zoom. Haven't really had much call for needing the extra stops at that focal range and if I want that shallow 1.4 effect I'll grab my 50 and back up some.

Kinda hoped Canon would release a new 50mm L prime first (or same time). I'd be very interested in that one if it matched the Sig optically with weather sealing and faster/more accurate AF. Wouldn't mind spending 1500 on that one vs 900 for the ART.


----------



## StudentOfLight (Jun 25, 2015)

privatebydesign said:


> As an aside, I believe you all should sponsor me, it isn't until I buy an alternative that something long awaited and interesting comes out, I just got the 16-35 f4 IS and they release the 11-24; I get a 35 f2 IS and they release a 35 L MkII! So what lens do you want relpaced and I'll buy the current version, that is sure to bring a MkII any day


Please buy a TS-E 45mm, 50L and a 135L


----------



## Mr Bean (Jun 25, 2015)

I'd take a f1.4 over the f2 or f2.8 anytime. Better DOF control and the ability to shoot indoors without flash.


----------



## privatebydesign (Jun 26, 2015)

vscd said:


> > I've missed having a 35 prime and recently picked up a used f2 IS off Craigslist for $350. I think the 4 stop IS is way more useful than 2/3 stop of light on such a short focal length
> 
> 
> 
> First point, it's a full stop from f1.4 and second: you gain nothing on moving subjects with IS.



You are right on both counts, sorry for the brain fart on aperture :-[

As for me, personally, finding IS way more useful than another stop of light on a 35mm, well that is personal to my shooting and I realise it isn't appropriate for everybody. Personally when I am shooting low light with a 35mm I am either dragging the shutter with flash where I don't want especially narrow dof, or I am trying to steady myself against something to stop camera shake rather than be concerned with subject movement, for those situations the IS is more useful and I find I shoot in those situations more often than wanting less dof or a faster shutter speed to reduce subject motion. I can't speak for other users.


----------



## privatebydesign (Jun 26, 2015)

StudentOfLight said:


> privatebydesign said:
> 
> 
> > As an aside, I believe you all should sponsor me, it isn't until I buy an alternative that something long awaited and interesting comes out, I just got the 16-35 f4 IS and they release the 11-24; I get a 35 f2 IS and they release a 35 L MkII! So what lens do you want relpaced and I'll buy the current version, that is sure to bring a MkII any day
> ...



Send me the sponsorship cheque and I am all in....... ;D


----------



## privatebydesign (Jun 26, 2015)

Mr Bean said:


> I'd take a f1.4 over the f2 or f2.8 anytime. Better DOF control and the ability to shoot indoors without flash.



You say that but have a 35 f2 and 40 f2.8 in your signature, and it is missing a 35 f1.4, so clearly you wouldn't.


----------



## Mr Bean (Jun 26, 2015)

privatebydesign said:


> Mr Bean said:
> 
> 
> > I'd take a f1.4 over the f2 or f2.8 anytime. Better DOF control and the ability to shoot indoors without flash.
> ...


Correct. I don't have the 35 f1.4, but I do have the 24 f1.4 and the 50 f1.4. The point being, I'd prefer the f1.4 (35mm) over the f2 or f2.8. The 35mm f2 I have is around 7-8 years old and I never found it to be a satisfactory lens (quite possibly its just the copy I have). I may sell it and upgrade to the 35 f1.4 but its not high on my list at the moment.


----------



## benperrin (Jun 26, 2015)

This is terrible news. I do not want to upgrade my 35L just yet!


----------



## vscd (Jun 26, 2015)

> Combine that with the diminishing returns you get after t/1.5 and you start to wonder why anybody buys the premium f/1.2 lenses which are actually giving you less light than their f/1.4 equivalents.



Which f1.4 equivalents do you mean @85mm? Even the Otus 85mm is rated @T1.7. I don't see any 85mm lens brighter than t1.4...

I think it's important to know the difference between T- and F-Stops but as most of the lenses fail to equalize the number of fstop/tstop it's negligible anyway. The 35mm f2 IS seems to be an exception.

The qualities of an 85L Lense are way beyond the large aperture. Sharpness, Bokeh and colours are fantastic... for portraits I would choose the 85L over the Otus. Anytime. 

And by the way... faster lenses are important on DSLRs because they give you a bright viewfinder and with teleconverters more possibilities to enlarge the focallength. I tried the 85L with a 1.7x Kenko and got a nice 145 f2... can't say this makes sense in many cases but I used it once on a wedding and it worked out quite well, keeping the doublecross AF activ


----------



## infared (Jun 26, 2015)

My current 35mm is exceptionally sharp, has great contrast and and is longer and a more complicated design than the current Canon 35mm L lens?
8)


----------



## vscd (Jun 26, 2015)

> My current 35mm is exceptionally sharp, has great contrast and and is longer and a more complicated design than the current Canon 35mm L lens?



Mine (samyang) is longer and sharper on the edges while costing half the price. So what?  I think the L will have a lot of fans for sheer weathersealing, alone...


----------



## neuroanatomist (Jun 26, 2015)

vscd said:


> And by the way... faster lenses are important on DSLRs because they give you a bright viewfinder...



They can, but only if you change out the stock -A focus screen for a -S or 3rd party equivalent. The stock screen gives you approximately f/2.8 brightness and DoF even with much faster lenses.


----------



## YuengLinger (Jun 26, 2015)

Thank you, Canon, for updating a fast favorite! (Though I admit, my copy of the 35mm was so awful with soft focus and CA--but CPS said "In spec"--that I got the Sigma 35mm Art and love it.)

Now, please don't keep us waiting long for the new 50mm 1.2 L!!! I don't want to try another Sigma 50mm Art and find that it works as well as the 35!!!

Yes, I'd pay for larger aperture over IS any day, and I don't have the steadiest hands. Unless someone is sitting frozen for a portrait, the higher shutter speed works best for me. And the shallower depth of field just adds a critical creative option, both for mood and reducing the impact of busy or irrelevant backgrounds.

Go, Canon, go!

(As for those obsessing over T values, way to go, thanks for staying out of the way of serious photographers. : )


----------



## vscd (Jun 26, 2015)

> They can, but only if you change out the stock -A focus screen for a -S or 3rd party equivalent. The stock screen gives you approximately f/2.8 brightness and DoF even with much faster lenses.



Of course I changed the screen to Ee-S. Disadvantage: you shoul *not* use anything darken than f2.8 after that, anyway


----------



## switters (Jun 26, 2015)

I tried 3 copies of the Sigma 35A until I got a good one. But boy, is it good.

When it came time for me to buy a 50mm prime, I thought I wouldn't put myself through the Sigma AF drama. So I bought a 50L. After a couple of weeks of using it, I sold it. I was really disappointed in how soft it is wide open, especially compared to the 35A.

So I took a leap of faith and bought a Sigma 50A. AF is perfect right out of the box, and the image files are beautiful. Painfully sharp wide open. I don't feel I'm missing anything from the 50L. I don't see any difference in "magical rendering" that people talk about. 

Looks like Canon zooms (I have the 24-70 II and 70-200 IS) and Sigma primes for me. Can't wait for the 85A!


----------



## RobertG. (Jun 26, 2015)

If there will be ever an updated 35L, it would be interesting to compare it to the most recent 35mm full frame lens: the Sony FE 35mm f/1.4 ZA Zeiss Distagon T* SEL35F14Z. This Sony lens is for me one the major reasons to be interested in the Sony A7R II. The Sony body does accept my TS-E lenses and offers a great native 35mm f1.4 lens. The new Canon lens should be pretty good to be more convincing than a Zeiss-quality weather-sealed autofocus lens.


----------



## Random Orbits (Jun 27, 2015)

RobertG. said:


> If there will be ever an updated 35L, it would be interesting to compare it to the most recent 35mm full frame lens: the Sony FE 35mm f/1.4 ZA Zeiss Distagon T* SEL35F14Z. This Sony lens is for me one the major reasons to be interested in the Sony A7R II. The Sony body does accept my TS-E lenses and offers a great native 35mm f1.4 lens. The new Canon lens should be pretty good to be more convincing than a Zeiss-quality weather-sealed autofocus lens.



How does the FE 35 f/1.4 compare to the Zeiss EF and Sigma 35A lenses?


----------



## Omni Images (Jun 27, 2015)

Love my 35mm F1.4 I
I use it for vertical panos and have found it exceptional.
That and the 24mm 1.4 are supposed to be the best lenses for astro giving you the most light with the highest aperture/angle ratio for the most incoming light or something like that.
Great for low light work to be able to see what's in the view finder.
Considering the 24mm 1.4II and now the 35mm 1.4II .. IS is not an issue for me with how I use it on a tripod with a pano head, but would be great for hand held night street stuff I guess, always welcome.
Great lens made greater ... bring it on !


----------



## Ruined (Jun 27, 2015)

ajfotofilmagem said:
 

> George D. said:
> 
> 
> > What's with the trend on elongating lenses? Does video mode need more light gathering glass?
> ...



Canon had patents for the new 35mm long before the Sigma Art, so it is not "based" on it in any way.

Canon just took a longer time to update their lens, mainly because the original one was so good.


----------



## MiamiC70 (Jun 28, 2015)

What can we expect to pay for this lens?


----------



## Hjalmarg1 (Jun 28, 2015)

*Re: Canon EF 35mm f/1.4L II is "Done" [CR2]*



Sporgon said:


> Oh cruel CR.
> 
> The Canon EF 35mm f/1.4 II IS done !


Great observation! This is my most common focal lenght and I have used the 35mm f2 IS with great success and satisfaction, despite using my 24-70 f2.8L II more frequently than this lens.


----------

